# Netze und Netze zusammenfassen



## Zerod (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich Subnetting Netze bilden und Netze zusammenfassen.
ich hab in der schule folgende aufgabe bekommen (in einer klausur^^)

Gegeben sie die beiden IP-Netze A: 172.18.128.0/21 und B: 172.18.144.0/20.
Bestimmen sie für die Netze A und B die erste und die letzte Host-Adresse, die Anzahl möglicher Hosts sowie die Broadcast-Adresse.
1. Für einen statischen Routingeintrag sollen diese beiden Netze zusammengefasst werden.
   Wie lauten die Netzadresse und der Suffix der Zusammenfassung.
2. Welche Teilbereiche von IP-Adressen sind nicht durch die beiden Ausgangsnetze A und B erfasst. Wie lauten die Netzadressen und die 

Suffixe der bisher unbenutzten IP-Adressenbereiche, die sich als Lücke ergeben.

meine lösung der gesamten aufgabe ist:

	1.Host - letzter host		Hosts	Brodcast
A:	172.18.128.1 - 172.18.135.254	2048	172.18.135.255
B:	172.18.144.1 - 172.18.159.254	4096	172.18.159.155

1. 172.18.128.0/19

2. 172.18.136.0/21
   172.18.143.0/24

In der klausur hatte ich den ersten teil zum teil richtig aber bei 1. und 2. 0 Punkte.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich diese aufgabe rechnen kann bzw kann mir jemand den lösungsweg erklären?^^


----------



## Adrian_Broher (30. Mai 2010)

Dei der ersten Aufgabe ist die Anzahl der moeglichen Hosts falsch, weder die Netzaddresse (Hostteil ist auf 0 gesetzt) noch die Broadcastaddresse (Hostteil ist auf 1 gesetzt) koennen gueltige Hostaddressen sein.


----------

